# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Kunnen poezen aambeien krijgen?

## Carine

Hallo.

Ik zou graag willen vragen of poezen ook aambeien kunnen krijgen en of hen
dan mag insmeren met Scheriproct Zalf of is Inotyol misschien veiliger?

Groetjes.
Carine.

----------


## wilibe

Hoi Carine,
Ik zou niet zelf gaan dokteren als ik jou was. Bij een kat kan het ook om een uitgezakte endeldarm gaan. Ga zo gauw mogelijk naar een dierenarts, die kan het met een kleine operatie verhelpen. Dan wordt de endeldarm vastgezet aan de buikwand zodat deze niet meer uitzakt.

groetjes,
Wilibe

----------


## vandenberg1124

Ik weet dat dit een oud bericht, maar ik zou nog steeds een reactie op dit bericht. is dit waar dat kan katten krijgen aambeien? Zo ja, wat is de aambei behandeling voor katten?

----------

